# What are our ebay user names?



## Toxic_Waste (Mar 21, 2006)

It seems like most, or perhaps even all, of us poison-bottle collectors go on ebay to buy or sell bottles, and I'll bet we are running into each other a lot without even knowing it. I go by the user name timberline51. Anybody else care to post their names, just for the fun of spotting each other on ebay?


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm jmorrison325. You will usually see me going after American irregular hexagon poisons (KI-1 and KI-2), but I like a little of everything in poisons. Once in a while I will list a cool poison for sale, but I'm usually busy getting rid of all of my pesky spare cash (when I have it) to fulfill my addiction...er..collection. Same thing[] Jim


----------



## flasherr (Mar 21, 2006)

I go by buysellntrade on ebay. if im buying bottles it will generaly be an acl soda bottle.

 http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbuysellntrade


----------



## capsoda (Mar 22, 2006)

I use the same moniker for every thing. On Ebay I'm a buyer only. capsoda


----------



## bearswede (Mar 22, 2006)

Bearswede is...well, bearswede...


 Maybe I shudda made it "bareswede"...ROR...


----------



## texasdigger (Mar 22, 2006)

817brads     I usually go for pontiled meds and Texas hutch sodas.  Can't seem to win many of the hutch's though.  Everyone I bid on seems to get sniped right at the end.  Alls fair though I have sniped a few other bottles myself.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Mar 22, 2006)

padronman1

 I havent sold on ebay but buy quite a few here and there. 

 Scott


----------



## diginit (Mar 23, 2006)

Someone got my AB user name before I logged into thebay. Had to go with Diginit2.
 I don't do ebay much. If I do, I'll try not to snipe anyone here.  Good Day!   James.


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 24, 2006)

It seems I buy every kind of bottle but poisons. I'm on ebay every day, as a buyer. I can be spotted as Bottlebuyerz.


----------



## tombstone (Mar 25, 2006)

a link you should look at:  http://search.ebay.com/ws/search/AdvSearch?sofocus=bs&sacat=-1&catref=C5&fbd=1&sspagename=h:h:advsearch:US&from=R6&nojspr=y&fscl=1&fswc=1&fss=0&saslop=1&fls=4&floc=1&sargn=-1&saslc=0&salic=1&saatc=1&sadis=200&sacur=0&sacqyop=ge&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fcl=3&frpp=50&sofindtype=3&pfid=

 By putting in your username i know exactly which auctions you are bidding on.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't know about everyone else but it makes me no never mind who knows what I'm bidding on.

 I bid, I win some, I lose some and I enjoy the Ebay rush.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 10, 2007)

jaimizzle..is mine


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ditto what Cap said, I don't care who sees me win or who sees me lose, I am not on Ebay to spend a million bucks (because i don't have it)[8D] Or to sell all of my bottles, I sell my seconds and bottles I don't collect, and I don't do that very often, again like Cap said I do it for the Ebay RUSH! keep it simple its more fun that way.Rick *[/align] [/align]*My Ebay username is bowrem306*
*                                                                      I just put a few bottles up.  Rick*

*Cap you didnt put your  ebay name up.*


----------



## Brains (Jul 10, 2007)

insulatorbrains is me, i would like to take this time to say that the name brains doesnt imply i am smart about insulators (i am, but thats not the point) and it is there because my name is Brains on every forum, and  i collect insulators. [&:]


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not sure I want to know who I am bidding against, but I go by "earlyglass". 

 Here are my stats: []

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=earlyglass

 If I am selling... I never have a reserve, and offer a full return policy if you are unhappy. I've only got 3 pieces back in my 500+ transactions. 

 Mike


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mine is    *bottle_digr* i buy mostly cokes, but some chero's and acl's and other soda's mostly

 my father's is *cleburneslim* he buys alot of fruit jars


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 10, 2007)

J.Gus1      Mainly local buys, glass and everything else.  I also have a store for selling bottles and other collectibles, and my wife sells clothing and embroidery there as well.  Getting ready to restock bottles soon.


----------



## Brains (Jul 10, 2007)

you still into those big multipart insulators josh?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 10, 2007)

My ebay name is tn.hillbilly .


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine is guntherhess , no big surprise.  Dont see many names there I have bid against. earlyglass is the only one I see often.
 I normally bid in the last 30 seconds so doesnt matter who knows my bidder name.
 If I see people I know bidding first i often wont bid on the item. Another one comes along sooner or later.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm ccsuter44.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 11, 2007)

Mine is 'oldroadwarrior'[]


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 11, 2007)

Some of them, I haven't been out looking lately.


----------



## bigd (Jul 11, 2007)

My Ebay name is bottlesbybigd you won't see me sellin many poisons...but i sure do love diggin em!!!


----------



## sldavis (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,my user name is" sldavis66 "be watching I'm going to have to start selling that trailer load of bottles.Clinton


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 14, 2007)

Humabdos on Ebay. I buy 98%Oregon bottles. Would like to add a few poisons to my collection someday.
 What does humabdos mean? Well..... it's a long story. I will tell you it doesn't mean A-hole! or pindaho contrary to popular belief[][]
 Glen [/align]


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 15, 2007)

Pktchng (means Pocket Change)

 I buy and sell on eBay. Mostly sell the oddball yard sale stuff I pick up here and there, buying local Rhode Island stuff. Yes, I do snipe from time to time. Sorry!


----------



## sweetrelease (Jul 17, 2007)

sweetrelease ,it's my boats name (i fish a lot) and my name on most of my sites.not what some of were thinking[][]


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 18, 2007)

User name is newzmaker. Buy and sell,. The selling has taken a hiatus. I got tired of trying to figure out the new changes every time I went to sell.
 I had figured out and mastered adding pics with imbedded HTML and then they did something else. I'm sure it's all in the way of discouraging folks from adding their own free pics and having them pay the 15 cents per pic.
 There are a couple guys and I who have an agreement not to bid against each other. If we see one of the others on a bid, we stay out of it. That only pertains to bottles we know the other collects, as we each buy for resale, as well.
  Bill


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2007)

Does this help you out concerning fees Druggistnut ?

 Insertion Fees 
 Starting or Reserve Price
  Insertion Fee

 $0.01 - $0.99   
  Insertion Fee $0.20

 $1.00 - $9.99
  Insertion Fee $0.40

 $10.00 - $24.99
  Insertion Fee $0.60

 $25.00 - $49.99
  Insertion Fee $1.20

 $50.00 - $199.99
  Insertion Fee $2.40

 $200.00 - $499.99
  Insertion Fee $3.60

  Insertion Fee$500.00 or more
  $4.80


 Final Value Fees 
 Closing Price
  Final Value Fee

 Item not sold
  No Fee

 $0.01 - $25.00
  5.25% of the closing value

 $25.01 - $1,000.00
  5.25% of the initial $25.00 ($1.31), plus 3.25% of the remaining closing value balance ($25.01 to $1,000.00)

 Equal to or Over $1000.01
  5.25% of the initial $25.00 ($1.31), plus 3.25% of the initial $25.01 - $1,000.00 ($31.69), plus 1.50% of the remaining closing value balance ($1000.01 - closing


----------



## capsoda (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Those insertion fees are terrible. The  government never charged me. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2007)

I do not know who is the worst for increasing fees for nothing extra added Warren, the *USPS or eBay*.................


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm on the bay as coolspecs4u.


----------



## corrybottles (Jul 23, 2007)

bottle-don here.


----------



## grime5 (Jul 24, 2007)

i,m afraid to post mine. someone keeps stealing mine and starts selling cars or obscene things and they close it down and we have to keep changing things. later bottlemangrimes


----------



## Inkman (Jul 25, 2007)

Mines Insulator245. Buy and sell insulators and bottles


----------

